# ⚠⚠⚠⚠urgently needed a home for this boy. He will die in the pound. He is just skin and bones. He wou



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

⚠⚠⚠⚠urgently needed a home for this boy. He will die in the pound. He is just skin and bones. He would make a beautiful dog when looked after please help him to find a family of his own. ⚠⚠⚠⚠share please www.paws-on-heart.co.uk


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Aww bless him, hope he finds his forever home.x


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Justineblant1234 said:


> View attachment 299172


Gone to a foster home needs a forever home


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/315389142134423/permalink/396781880661815/


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Justineblant1234 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/315389142134423/permalink/396781880661815/


Join the group


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Justineblant1234 said:


> ⚠⚠⚠⚠urgently needed a home for this boy. He will die in the pound. He is just skin and bones. He would make a beautiful dog when looked after please help him to find a family of his own. ⚠⚠⚠⚠share please www.paws-on-heart.co.uk
> View attachment 299130


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1888034708078205&id=1820630364818640


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/315389142134423/permalink/411927492480587/


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Justineblant1234 said:


>


Look at the transformation from when he was in the pound so sad and in his foster home the change


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Justineblant1234 said:


>


So scared


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

This is what a little bit of love can do thats all these animals want they dont ask for much


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Please see if we can get princess a home please share and spread the word...these are rescued dogs from Spain www.paws-on-heart.co.uk


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi please email [email protected]. for more information if you are interested thank-you


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------

